# Fuente de Philips fwt3600 quema mosfet



## orlamarilla (Oct 20, 2016)

Buenas, tengo problemas con la fuente de este equipo. Primeramente reemplace el controlador PWM Ld7535 que estaba en corto. También reemplace tres resistencias de 4.3 ohm y el mosfet svf2n65 por un k3264. Al enchufar la fuente mediante lampara serie, se quemaron las tres resistencias y se puso en corto el mosfet. Antes de reemplazar, verifiqué el estado de todos los componentes, diodos, resistencias, capacitores, transistores y todos están en buen estado. Nose que puede estar ocasionando esto. Adjunto diagrama de la fuente y hojas de datos. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2016)

Quizás el mosfet original tenía díodos de protección y el reemplazo no  ? Fijate los datasheets


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 20, 2016)

Los dos lo tienen, el original y el reemplazo. Inclusive el reemplazo se aguanta más tensión y corriente que el original. Tendría algo que ver la Rds?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2016)

Ojo que hay algunos truchos de chapa 

Probaste el transformador que no esté en corto ? , cosa rara pero pasa.


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 20, 2016)

El transformador está perfecto. No se si conseguiré el mosfet original, pregunte en varios lugares y no lo tienen, por eso me incliné por el k3264. Estoy en duda si probar con otro o no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2016)

Probá con alguno bueno de 900 x 10  a ver si al menos te permite medir algo


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 20, 2016)

ok, en cuanto lo pruebe informo resultados. Gracias!!


----------



## josco (Oct 21, 2016)

la fuente se te daño con carga o sin ella? si se daño con carga es que puede haber un problema en las tarjetas que alimenta.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 21, 2016)

Por que en el circuito que posteaste figura un 12n65 y no un 2n65? son dos cosas muy distintas.


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 21, 2016)

Lo que estas mirando vos es la rama del circuito que entrega los +30 -30, esa si lleva un 12n65. Baja a la otra página , esa es en la cual tengo problemas y lleva un 2n65


----------



## sergiot (Oct 21, 2016)

Ahora si, perdon, no me habia percatado de eso.

Controlaste C16??


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 21, 2016)

lo acabo de medir y se encuentra ok


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 22, 2016)

Hola de nuevo. Realicé una prueba , para ver la alimentación del Ld 7535. Sin el mosfet, enchufé la fuente y medí la alimentación del integrado y se fue a mas de 65v !! En la hoja de datos especifica un máximo de 30v. Que podría estar pasando? tendrá algo q*UE* ver que no este puesto el mosfet?


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 24, 2016)

Bueno sigo con esta fuente, conseguí un 7n65 pero no estoy seguro de colocarlo y probar ya que nosé si pasará lo mismo


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 25, 2016)

Buenas, les comento que solucioné el problema y la fuente funciona bien. Reemplaze el ld7535, el mosfet y alfunas resistencias abiertas. el equipo arranca bien, peeeero... la placa principal es el problema. Hay un integrado y una resistencia que empiezan a calentar. Voy a abrir otro tema con ese problema, gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2016)

No , segui por aqui mismo , es el mismo equipo


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 25, 2016)

ok. como dije, el integrado en cuestion es el SCA4720, el cual  no consigo hoja de datos pero parece ser un driver de motor, de la bandeja de cd. Vale aclarar que los motores no se mueven , el display dice reading pero el cd no gira. El equipo al encender no tiene problema , pero por seguridad al ver que empieza a levantar temperatura el ic y la r de 1watt, lo apago. Revise el Q902, R941, D903, R940 y R939 y todos estan en buen estado. Adjunto manual de servicio, el digrama esta en la pagina 17.


----------



## estrada777 (Oct 25, 2016)

saludos compañeros.
 orlamarilla puedes ver el nombre del fabricante de el IC .
Me paso con ic de una fuente conmutada de xbox one el cual hasta hoy no encuentro su DATASHEET
es de origen chino el integrado.


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 26, 2016)

Me parece que este también es chino. Lo único que encontré fue una pagina china de venta


----------



## estrada777 (Oct 26, 2016)

De " casualidad" muestrada datasheet de componentes , verifica.  Si es asi busca el datasheet de tu ic.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 26, 2016)

Hola, no entiendo lo que me decís. Si te referís a que busque la hoja de datos, es lo que primero hago siempre. Como dije en el primer mensaje, no la encuentro. Solo encontré esto https://www.taobao.com/product/sca4720.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2016)

Primero desconectá el motor o verificá que no esté trabado el mecanismo 

Parece que lo venden en Uruguay , podrias pedirlo . . .

https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjwoNKJy_jPAhVnlFQKHVOOAJEQFgguMAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftienda.ckluruguay.com.uy%2Findex.php%3Fid_product%3D1128%26controller%3Dproduct&usg=AFQjCNFsHaCJqdpDdNcYh2nR83tmjVRsmw&bvm=bv.136593572,d.cWw


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 26, 2016)

Me olvide de decir que fue lo primero que hice, desconectar los motores pero no paso nada. La idea es dejar como última opción comprar el integrado,primero quiero asegurarme de que sea ese el problema y no reemplazarlo por reemplazarlo nomas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2016)

Además de calentarse el integrado y resistencia . ¿ El motor y equipo funcionan ?


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 26, 2016)

El equipo funciona si, tiene salida de audio en fm y sintoniza bien. cuando elijo la función cd si pulso el boton de apertura se abre la bandeja, pero al pulsar para q se cierre dice reading, y no cierra la bandeja. El motor que hace girar el cd no se mueve


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2016)

Ahhhhhhh , lo limpiaste o lo cambiaste ? , Suelen ser motorcitos comunes de escobillas 

¿ Le llega tensión o porqué no gira ?


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 26, 2016)

Lo unico que hice fue lo mencionado. Peerooo no se supone que si es alguno de los motores que supongamos esta trabado o en corto, al desconectarlo de la placa no tendría que parar de calentar el integrado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2016)

Y si están en corto los cables conexiones ?

Probalo con una pila !


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 26, 2016)

Probé los tres motores (deslizador de láser, deslizador de bandeja, giro de cd) y andan perfectamente bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2016)

Seguí las conexiones del que gira el cd a ver que está ocurriendo


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 26, 2016)

Ok. En un par de horas comento resultado, en cuanto vuelva al taller.


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 26, 2016)

Verifiqué pistas de conexion del motor y están bien. Adjunto imagen, van directamente hacia los pines 17 y 18 del ic


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2016)

Ummm , fijate si funcionan bien los finales de carrera de la bandeja , está en el diagrama , a la izquierda de integrado éste

CD DOOR LOADER / switch


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 26, 2016)

Los dos finales de carrera, el de la bandeja y el del láser funcionan perfecto y los motores también. Me temo que todo apunta a ese maldito integrado



Probé el equipo otra vez , la bandeja abre y cierra perfectamente ahora. Pero me di cuenta de que el láser   está encendido constantemente, ya sea que cambie de modo por ej a radio, continúa encendido. Y otra cosa es que al poner el cd y cerrar la bandeja en el display aparece reading pero el láser no se mueve, ni de atrás hacia adelante ni hacia arriba o abajo

Podría probar un reset, pero no encuentro como hacerlo en este modelo


----------

